# James Bond 007: Keine Zeit zu Sterben - Der neue Trailer vor dem Kinostart ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *James Bond 007: Keine Zeit zu Sterben - Der neue Trailer vor dem Kinostart ist da* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *James Bond 007: Keine Zeit zu Sterben - Der neue Trailer vor dem Kinostart ist da*


----------



## Basileukum (5. September 2020)

Wird auch Zeit sich zu trennen. Craig war jetzt nicht der schlechteste Bond, aber auch nicht der beste. Klar wurde das Franchise actionmäßiger, war auch teilweise lustig, aber ab dem nächsten Bond darf es dann gerne wieder "klassischer" zugehen.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. September 2020)

Connery, Moore, Brosnan und Craig haben alle ein bis zwei richtig gute Bondfilme gehabt, 
ein paar die ok waren und auch welche die richtig Rotz waren. 
Fast alle Bond filme aus den 80ern sind unbrauchbar.
Für mich immer noch der beste Film des Franchise ist Golden Eye.
Casino Royale, Goldfinger und Leben und Sterben lassen sind mMn die besten Filme
der drei anderen Bonds.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Fast alle Bond filme aus den 80ern sind unbrauchbar.



Ich hab erst letztens wieder die beiden Bond mit Timothy Dalton geguckt.
Ich finde sie inzwischen richtig gut. Besser als die Filme, die Moore zuletzt gemacht hatte.


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. September 2020)

Mit Meinungen zu Daltons Bond halte ich mich dezent zurück und ja 
mit den 80er Moore und Connery als vergleich sind die beiden Filme richtig gut.
Aber Max Zorin ist der beste Bösewicht der 80er Bondfilme.
Ich mag Christopher Walken als Bad Guy.


----------



## Threshold (5. September 2020)

Ich fand Grace Jones klasse aber du hast in jeder Szene gesehen, dass Moore einfach zu alt geworden war. Er hätte damals schon nicht mehr Bond spielen sollen.


----------



## gnagga (5. September 2020)

sieht gut aus!


----------



## Hannesjooo (5. September 2020)

Moore wurde mit Geld zugeschi**en vom Broccoli, er wollte schon nicht mehr nach 
in tödlicher Mission. Zum glück kam noch Octopussy, der im vergleich noch ganz gut ist.
Broccoli versprach aber das im Angesichts des Todes seine letzte Bond Rolle wäre.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2020)

Werde ihn mir ansehen, bin gespannt.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2020)

In den Film gehe ich definitiv auch rein!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (5. September 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Wird auch Zeit sich zu trennen. Craig war jetzt nicht der schlechteste Bond, aber auch nicht der beste. Klar wurde das Franchise actionmäßiger, war auch teilweise lustig, aber ab dem nächsten Bond darf es dann gerne wieder "klassischer" zugehen.


???

Die Craig Bond Filme sind doch im Vergleich zum Rest schon super ernst und "realistisch". Zumindest gibts in denen keine saltohüpfenden Strampelmännchen oder VR gesteuerte Orbitalspiegel. Von den doch eher gewollt als gekonnten Actionszenen in den Moore und Conner Zeiten fange ich besser gar nicht erst an...

Naja, ich freue mich auf den Neuen. Ob ich mir den dann wirklich im Kino angucke weiß ich noch nicht, da gibts ja noch diese klitzekleine gesundheitliche Angelegenheit. Wenn nicht muss ich eben bis zur Blu-Ray warten.


----------



## Basileukum (5. September 2020)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Connery, Moore, Brosnan und Craig haben alle ein bis zwei richtig gute Bondfilme gehabt,
> ein paar die ok waren und auch welche die richtig Rotz waren.
> Fast alle Bond filme aus den 80ern sind unbrauchbar.
> Für mich immer noch der beste Film des Franchise ist Golden Eye.
> ...



Stimmt, Golden Eye war echt geil. Vor allem gab es da das geniale Spiel auf dem N64 dazu, mit einer der besten Shooter, welche ich jemals gezockt habe. 

Ich wollt noch schreiben "Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt", war ja für die 80iger auch nicht schlecht, aber kam ja schon 1974 raus. ^^


----------



## Gast1668381003 (5. September 2020)

Joa...is' auch'n Bond-Film. Und natürlich werde ich ihn mir anschauen, denn Bond ist Pflichtprogramm.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. September 2020)

Jo, Lee als Scaramanga war auch einer der Besten Bond Bösewichte der 70er.
Golden Gun ist auch mit einer der besseren Bond und von Moore sicher in der 
Top 3, aber das ich Moonraker mehr mag sag ich nicht .
Da fällt mir auf Goldfinger, Golden Eye, Golden Gun.
Wenn was mit Gold im Titel ist wurd es auch was aus dem Film.
Mit die Besten Bösewichte in den Filmen.
Christopher Lee, Gerd Fröbe und Sean Bean der da einen seiner 25 Tode fand.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Connery, Moore, Brosnan und Craig haben alle ein bis zwei richtig gute Bondfilme gehabt,
> ein paar die ok waren und auch welche die richtig Rotz waren.
> Fast alle Bond filme aus den 80ern sind unbrauchbar.
> Für mich immer noch der beste Film des Franchise ist Golden Eye.
> ...



Die von Timothy Dalton waren doch gut ^^

Knallhart und Düster


----------



## Threshold (6. September 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Die von Timothy Dalton waren doch gut ^^



Kein Bond war brutaler als Dalton. Erst Craig kam da wieder ran.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kein Bond war brutaler als Dalton. Erst Craig kam da wieder ran.



wird leider unterschätzt


----------



## Two-Face (6. September 2020)

Dalton kam am ehesten nach der Romanvorlage. 

Connery war der Prügelknabe, Brosnan der elegante Typ, Moore einfach nur schmalzig. 
Und dann gab's noch den Typen, der die Bond-Attitüde so dermaßen dick aufgetragen hat, dass man den gleich nach einem Film wieder entsorgt hat.


----------

